
Ask HN: How to have walk breaks on a tall building / sky scraper - tomerbd
Hello fellows, I recently moved to work in a tall building.  On the previous building I was able with 3 stores to go downstairs and have a quick walk.  but now the effort of leaving the tall building itself is like 5 minutes, so I stopped having mini walk breaks.  Walking around inside the floor in the building is not an option, while I can walk I don&#x27;t get the mental effect of a few minutes outside breathing real air which refreshes me.  This is really irritating me, I got used to have fresh air for a few minutes every 30 minutes, this made my productivity and general health mood feeling higher as I work with pomodoro technique.
======
jhellan
Did you try taking the elevator 10 floors down and walking back up? Or just 5
floors down and returning at a light run?

~~~
tomerbd
I didn't consistently try that only a few times.

But maybe this is the solution indeed, so the small breaks like every 30
minutes have to be inside the building and I'll have to settle with getting
air every longer periods. like every 4 hours.

At first I was fascinated by moving to such a tall building with such nice
view, but then I understood that smaller buildings are much better as you can
actually go out with so much less hustle!

